# Fsc Repeaters



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

hello , I'm new here in this forum . I found this forum very informativeHope someone would guide me !
My question is that I want to improve fsc marks . my fsc marks are 853 / 1100 I want to improve my marks in phy , chem, eng and Urdu ! so I want to join an academy test session for both first year and second year ! Is there any academy that guide repeaters except kips academy ! Also plz tell me the criteria of admission for improving fsc !


Also tell me some info about (QIMS Quetta insitute of medical college ) How is this college ? Is it good to get admission there ?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

the admission will start in the end of jan for all punjab boards and it will be all online where u will find a seperate option for choosing ur subjects which u wanna repeat! as far as academy is concerned,i think dont join any! take scholar series guides for chem nd phy nd cram them 😜 the way they have presented every artical is the perfect way to get gr8 marks!these books helped me get full marks!take sunshine guide for english!u may have to join an academy for urdu! 
however,clearing ur concepts is very important!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

The Star Institute is also a good academy for repeaters


----------

